# Ok, it's my turn



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I will be picking up my new track in a few days (Thanks Todd at TKO!!!)
and I would like to add a track management system to the track...
What are pro and cons of various systems...
I have a Trik Traxs counter now, but I need to see individual lap times for comparisions of car modifications, car tweaks ect...
The track comes wired for reeds...
So, that being said, what is the latest and the greatest?
Thanks...
Scott


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I know lots of guys use the TrackMate setup, and I think the SlotTrak software works really well with the TrackMate hardware as well, it's what they run at the Fray.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*gotta link?*



martybauer31 said:


> I know lots of guys use the TrackMate setup, and I think the SlotTrak software works really well with the TrackMate hardware as well, it's what they run at the Fray.


Do you have a link?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.slottrak.com/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's another option... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251075
Best of all, it's free. I use SRM, it's great, no trouble.
I think it would work with any of the hardware you set up.
Some people swear by LapTimer 2000.

it's good to have options
Rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'd go with TrackMate for Windows on that brand spanking new state of the art track. Those TKO tracks are totally awesome. TrackMate works well. Plus, he's probably making enough from it to invest in some much needed updates and upgrades to the user interface and sensor/control board interface.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats on the tko I got one and love it!I run trackmate and it works flawless and I am VERY computer illerate.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I run Trackmate as well. I just opened the box, installed the photoreceptors, plugged it in and started counting laps.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I run trackmate as well...zero problems...


----------

